# Ephedrine and GBL Bust In Canada!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Ephedrine and GBL Bust In Canada! by Johnny Justice Project OVICE is an RCMP investigation alleging that this was a large scale diversion of precursor chemicals by Organized Crime Groups involved in the illicit manufacturing of methamphetamine. During the searches, MISTRETTA and PIRRELLO, who are residents of London, were arrested and are now charged with [...]

*Read More...*


----------

